# 3DPrintBoardPro > General 3D Printing Marketplace >  Octave 1.75mm Black ABS Filament 1kg (2.2lbs) Spool

## The_Critter

*Octave 1.75mm Black ABS Filament 1kg (2.2lbs) Spool*

High quality 1.75mm Black ABS filament from Octave, used with Afinia, Reprap, MakerBot, UP!, PrintrBot, MakerGear, Solidoodle, Ultimaker, and other 3D printers.

Produces excellent 3D printing results. High quality ABS plastic filament, manufactured to very tight tolerances and a wide extruder temperature range, making for smoother 3D printing, and fewer extruder nozzle problems. Print temperature: 210 - 250 celsius degree; Filament diameter: 1.75 mm +/- 0.10mm.

List Date: 11/1/2013

For more info, click here to view the original listing: Octave 1.75mm Black ABS Filament 1kg (2.2lbs) Spool
--------------------------------------
On Sale For: *$42.37*


--------------------------------------



Mobile friendly version: Octave 1.75mm Black ABS Filament 1kg (2.2lbs) Spool

----------

